

The Joy of Rails Books - capex
http://joyofrails.com/

======
blackdogie
Lovely landing page. Simple and well laid out. For $20, I don't really want to
research things too much, but some info on chapter contents, or a sample of
style, would be very welcomed.

anyway looking forward to seeing the book !

